# Pen blank issue



## Bernski69 (Jul 29, 2017)

What should I do ? Is this garbage or it can be fix? 

Please help! Much appreciated ! 

Thank you !
Bernie 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Brian G (Jul 29, 2017)

It can be salvaged.  I'd first turn  what isn't messed up round.  Then I'd use a parting tool and turn . . oh. . . maybe 3/8" or something from the messed up end down to the brass tube.  Then I'd root around in my bag of offcuts for an offcut in a complementary or contrasting color, drill a hole in it, and glue it to the tube and mating face.

I'd probably do the same on the other end, to keep symmetry.

"oops bands" are learning opportunities.  You can pretend you meant to do that.  Welcome to segmenting.  :wink:


----------



## Bernski69 (Jul 29, 2017)

Brian G said:


> It can be salvaged.  I'd first turn  what isn't messed up round.  Then I'd use a parting tool and turn . . oh. . . maybe 3/8" or something from the messed up end down to the brass tube.  Then I'd root around in my bag of offcuts for an offcut in a complementary or contrasting color, drill a hole in it, and glue it to the tube and mating face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you Brian 
Much appreciated ! I'll give it a go ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Jul 29, 2017)

Bernski69 said:


> View attachment 166343
> 
> What should I do ? Is this garbage or it can be fix?
> 
> ...



Oh my yes!

Do exactly what Brian said - maybe add section from old credit cards.  Just make sure you have a nice tight joint between the sections.

Have FUN!


----------



## Bernski69 (Jul 29, 2017)

mark james said:


> Bernski69 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 166343
> ...





That is awesome! Thank you for your picture ! 
I'll give it a go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Aug 1, 2017)

mark james said:


> Oh my yes!
> 
> Do exactly what Brian said - maybe add section from old credit cards.  Just make sure you have a nice tight joint between the sections.
> 
> Have FUN!



I've turned a fair number of pens and screwed up more than my fair share and I can't tell you how badly I wish I had read that or gotten that advice back when I started.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 1, 2017)

As my grandfather would say.... "It is only a mistake if you can't fix it."
Or in this case, make it look like that is what you wanted to do.

I look forward to see the results.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 1, 2017)

That is not a mistake.....it's an opportunity for a design modification.


----------



## Bernski69 (Aug 2, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> That is not a mistake.....it's an opportunity for a design modification.





Thank you ! Great philosophy ! I will keep that in my mind . 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

